# 4th Annual October Fest 2008



## ncridahz (Jul 15, 2008)

4th annual October Fest car show and car hop to be held at Oak Grove Park in the city of Stockton Cal. 8-mile road and hwy I-5.
1). this event will have a car hop with pay outs of $200 for first place single and double. must lock up no higher then 30 inches
2). $500 for first place in the radical hop no rules.
All first place winners will recieve cash pay and all entry money in that class.
3). $100 car club tug-a-war contest must have club t-shirt on.
4). music provided by magic sound dj's
5). set up 8-12 show 12-5 $25 for all vehicles $20 for all bikes $5 a car load park charges


----------



## SocioS-02 (Aug 29, 2006)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

TTT :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ncridahz_@Jul 21 2008, 01:38 PM~11140180
> *
> 
> 
> ...


whats up. i already got the flier lol


----------



## ncridahz (Jul 15, 2008)

RIP the sac chapter member lost his ride to haters burning it up


----------



## ncridahz (Jul 15, 2008)

cant wait we ride


----------



## SocioS-02 (Aug 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ncridahz_@Jul 22 2008, 09:11 AM~11148210
> *
> 
> 
> ...


tt


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

LET THE CHOLO DJ GET DOWN AT THIS SHOW. I WILL BE IN STOCKTON AUG 10TH FOR CALI SHOW DOWN 2


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

I'll post the flyer in here when I get home.


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)




----------



## ncridahz (Jul 15, 2008)

thankz cutty needed that


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

:wave: 





atomic


----------



## ncridahz (Jul 15, 2008)

and with a month old baby. in lincoln ca. we some ridahz and we raise ridahz


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

hey tone thats the same day as our show except its in sacramento at brett harte school on franklin blvd. you come to my show and i'll come to yours. flyers by kutty will be comming out real quick. one love on your show tone. :biggrin:


----------



## ncridahz (Jul 15, 2008)

3 out of the 4 years we through October Fest was on the first weekend of October now yours is on the same day. good luck on your show as well :thumbsup:


----------



## ncridahz (Jul 15, 2008)

classes will be posted in a few days


----------



## ncridahz (Jul 15, 2008)

2007 October Fest


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## ncridahz (Jul 15, 2008)

and heres one for u to Socios


----------



## ncridahz (Jul 15, 2008)

October Fest show and car hop
vehicle reg.- $25 no pre reg
bikes- $20 no pre reg
venders- $75 
park charges $5 to enter park
walk in free 
any performers that would like to perform at October Fest please contact Leland at (916)410-3521


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

U KNOWWWWWWWWWWWW












WILL BE THERE :biggrin:


----------



## ncridahz (Jul 15, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ncridahz (Jul 15, 2008)




----------



## ncridahz (Jul 15, 2008)

:biggrin: Vendors interested in contact Leland at (916)410-3521 or PM so I can send you the vendor form.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## Supreme Familia (May 22, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Supreme Familia (May 22, 2008)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 1 2008, 11:02 PM~11495025
> *
> *




q vo Raul ready for this show?


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

I am i never lost at that show 1st place 3 years in a roll.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Sep 2 2008, 10:07 AM~11497086
> *I am i never lost at that show 1st place 3 years in a roll.
> *




and most members :biggrin:


----------



## ncridahz (Jul 15, 2008)

back on line :biggrin:


----------



## ncridahz (Jul 15, 2008)

xxxx judged classes
2000s- and above
1990s- street, mild
1980s- street, mild
1970s- street, mild
1965-1969- og, street, mild, 
1960-1964- og, street, mild, 
1950s- og, street, mild
1940s and below
60-64 convertible- og, street, mild
65-69 convertible- og, street, mild
luxury convertible- street, mild
1990 and above luxury- street, mild
1989 and below luxury- street, mild, full
bomb truck
sub compact
compact
underconstruction
suv- street, mild
mini truck- street, mild
full size truck- street, mild
donk- street, mild
hot rod
special interest
2 wheel bike- street, mild, full
3 wheel bike- street, mild, full
xxxx specialty awards
best paint 
best interrior
best hydr/air
best engine
best mural
best undercarriage
xxxx most members award ($100)and a 6' trophy
going to the club with most plaques in club cars
xxxx tug a war contest ($100)
to all club members with club shirts


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ncridahz_@Sep 8 2008, 12:20 PM~11548943
> *xxxx judged classes
> 2000s- and above
> 1990s- street, mild
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ncridahz (Jul 15, 2008)




----------



## SocioS-02 (Aug 29, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: 








WILL BE THERE


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SocioS-02_@Sep 10 2008, 11:16 AM~11567333
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...




:thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## ncridahz (Jul 15, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

TTT 4 nor cal


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ncridahz_@Sep 8 2008, 12:20 PM~11548943
> *xxxx judged classes
> 2000s- and above
> 1990s- street, mild
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Sep 2 2008, 08:08 AM~11496292
> *q vo Raul ready for this show?
> *


 :yes:


----------



## ncridahz (Jul 15, 2008)




----------



## ncridahz (Jul 15, 2008)

ttt


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

uffin: uffin:


----------



## ncridahz (Jul 15, 2008)

2007 Fall Fest n Sacramento


----------



## ncridahz (Jul 15, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ncridahz_@Sep 17 2008, 09:13 PM~11631347
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## ncridahz (Jul 15, 2008)

Nor Cal Ridahz at Estilow car show


----------



## ncridahz (Jul 15, 2008)




----------



## ncridahz (Jul 15, 2008)

some more picz from last years Fall Fest 07
































































































3 time chamos for most members :0


----------



## ncridahz (Jul 15, 2008)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

we are going for our 4th most members :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Sep 18 2008, 08:01 AM~11633938
> *we are going for our 4th most members  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Sep 18 2008, 08:01 AM~11633938
> *we are going for our 4th most members  :biggrin:
> *


will see


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Sep 18 2008, 09:14 AM~11634421
> *will see
> *




:buttkick: 


we are :rant: :rant: :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Sep 18 2008, 08:01 AM~11633938
> *we are going for our 4th most members  :biggrin:
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 19 2008, 01:18 AM~11642106
> *
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## ncridahz (Jul 15, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Sep 19 2008, 01:44 AM~11642135
> *  :thumbsup:
> *




3 projects? cuales? :biggrin:


----------



## dadysgirl (Mar 13, 2007)

_Hey bro, can you e-mail me a pre-reg [email protected]_


----------



## ncridahz (Jul 15, 2008)

sorry theres is no pre reg this year, just day show $25 a car, $20 a bike, and a $5 park charge spectators are free


----------



## ncridahz (Jul 15, 2008)

sorry theres is no pre reg this year, just day show $25 a car, $20 a bike, and a $5 park charge spectators are free


----------



## ncridahz (Jul 15, 2008)




----------



## ncridahz (Jul 15, 2008)

a swift kick in the ass for all u haterz


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Sep 19 2008, 09:13 AM~11643671
> *3 projects? cuales?  :biggrin:
> *


sorry meant 4 da wife & 3 kids :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ncridahz_@Sep 20 2008, 12:21 AM~11650065
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what ever happened to the mustang on the flier? One bad ass stang :thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Sep 20 2008, 08:08 AM~11650817
> *what ever happened to the mustang on the flier? One bad ass stang :thumbsup:
> *


I think its still around I seen it not to long ago.


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 20 2008, 11:27 PM~11655709
> *I think its still around I seen it not to long ago.
> *


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Sep 20 2008, 08:08 AM~11650817
> *what ever happened to the mustang on the flier? One bad ass stang :thumbsup:
> *


It's still around. The owner is one of the founders of NorCal RidahZ


----------



## ls1mastermind (Jul 1, 2007)

so does we have to have plaques for most members how about logo's on the windshield? i'm going to see if my club is down if so we'll be there...


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Sep 20 2008, 07:52 AM~11650763
> *sorry meant 4 da wife & 3 kids  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Sep 22 2008, 09:40 AM~11664216
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## ncridahz (Jul 15, 2008)

no plaques or stickers a 6 foot tall most members trophy and kustom made dash cards for every entry. and the 5.0 o well the wife wants to reflip it so right now its turn down hopefully next year it will be back around the time of portland :biggrin: 








it will be the start of a hole new year for the Nor Cal family


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ncridahz_@Sep 22 2008, 11:18 AM~11665037
> *no plaques or stickers a 6 foot tall most members trophy and kustom made dash cards for every entry. and the 5.0 o well the wife wants to reflip it  so right now its turn down hopefully next year it will be back around the time of portland  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...




:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

What up Leland :wave:


----------



## SACRIDAH64 (Aug 18, 2008)

IMG]http://i38.tinypic.com/10ynkb4.jpg[/IMG]  :biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## SACRIDAH64 (Aug 18, 2008)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SACRIDAH64_@Sep 22 2008, 11:01 PM~11672733
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :nicoderm:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Sep 23 2008, 11:06 AM~11675354
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)

FEDERATION WILL BE THERE ''BACKYARD BOOGIE'' FOR US


----------



## ncridahz (Jul 15, 2008)

what up jessie ready for the show this weekend woodland bound. no picz of the trunk Nor Cal Customz and King Fish Hydraulics put it down right out of the front yard


----------



## ncridahz (Jul 15, 2008)

Gabe are we ready yet this money burning the *uck out my pocket IM ready for TJ


----------



## lethalsdaname (Mar 2, 2008)

_lethal lows will be at ur show _


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ncridahz_@Sep 24 2008, 11:45 AM~11686398
> *Gabe are we ready yet this money burning the *uck out my pocket IM ready for TJ
> *





:cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Sep 24 2008, 11:44 AM~11686881
> *lethal lows will be at ur show
> 
> 
> ...


 :wave: LEE hit me up,im going TTT


----------



## SACRIDAH64 (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ncridahz_@Sep 24 2008, 11:42 AM~11686376
> *what up jessie ready for the show this weekend woodland bound. no picz of the trunk Nor Cal Customz and King Fish Hydraulics put it down right out of the front yard
> *


 I WILL POST PICS OF TRUNK SOON EXTRA THANKX TO LELAND AND KINGFISH FOR LIFTING THIS 64 AND YES THEY PUT IT THE FUCK DOWN IN THE FRONT YARD!  :biggrin:


----------



## ncridahz (Jul 15, 2008)

back to back shows scruff buff and letz ride


----------



## ncridahz (Jul 15, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aCaHM1d727E


----------



## ncridahz (Jul 15, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aCaHM1d727E


----------



## SACRIDAH64 (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ncridahz_@Sep 25 2008, 08:10 PM~11701690
> *back to back shows scruff buff and letz ride
> 
> 
> ...


HAHAHA!


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

uffin:  uffin:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ncridahz_@Sep 25 2008, 10:06 PM~11702239
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aCaHM1d727E
> *



shit he got some fancy feet work. looks like he'd have a good career in break dancing instead of takin a dive in the fight lol. that didnt even look to have connected lol


----------



## ncridahz (Jul 15, 2008)

fleetwoods all day


----------



## ncridahz (Jul 15, 2008)

RIP to choni dropper it was fun while it lasted


----------



## ncridahz (Jul 15, 2008)

got purps before it got a make over more picz coming


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ncridahz_@Sep 24 2008, 11:45 AM~11686398
> *Gabe are we ready yet this money burning the *uck out my pocket IM ready for TJ
> *


Dam bro my car is still getting done and there are still 3 other cars from our club getting done


----------



## SACRIDAH64 (Aug 18, 2008)

that regal is clean azzz fuck!


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SACRIDAH64_@Sep 27 2008, 10:03 AM~11714100
> *that regal is clean azzz fuck!
> *


----------



## ncridahz (Jul 15, 2008)

cant wait for the 09 line up


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

ttt


----------



## ncridahz (Jul 15, 2008)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ncridahz_@Sep 28 2008, 02:42 AM~11718828
> *
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## ncridahz (Jul 15, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## ncridahz (Jul 15, 2008)

Nor Cal Ridahz Car Club
4th. annual October Fest car show and car hop
xxxx judged classes
2000s- and above
1990s- street, mild
1980s- street, mild
1970s- street, mild
1965-1969- og, street, mild, 
1960-1964- og, street, mild, 
1950s- og, street, mild
1940s and below
60-64 convertible- og, street, mild
65-69 convertible- og, street, mild
luxury convertible- street, mild
1990 and above luxury- street, mild
1989 and below luxury- street, mild, full
bomb truck
sub compact
compact
underconstruction
suv- street, mild
mini truck- street, mild
full size truck- street, mild
donk- street, mild
hot rod
special interest
2 wheel bike- street, mild, full
3 wheel bike- street, mild, full
xxxx specialty awards
best paint 
best interrior
best hydraulics
best air bags
best engine
best mural
best undercarriage
xxxx most members award ($100)and a 6' trophy
going to the club with most plaques in club cars
xxxx tug a war contest ($100)
to all club members with club shirts


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

Enchanted Creation Nor Cal will be there


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ncridahz (Jul 15, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/user/swiper70


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## SACRIDAH64 (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ncridahz_@Sep 29 2008, 01:03 PM~11729324
> *http://www.youtube.com/user/swiper70
> *


GOOD SHIT :biggrin:


----------



## SACRIDAH64 (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SACRIDAH64_@Sep 25 2008, 09:01 AM~11695137
> *I WILL POST PICS OF TRUNK SOON EXTRA THANKX TO LELAND AND KINGFISH FOR LIFTING THIS 64 AND YES THEY PUT IT THE FUCK DOWN IN THE FRONT YARD!   :biggrin:
> *


MY HYDRO SET-UP :0 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## SACRIDAH64 (Aug 18, 2008)

THE HOMEBOY MINNOW'S REGAL AT SKANLESS BBQ 2008 MODESTO, CA.


----------



## SACRIDAH64 (Aug 18, 2008)

LOLYSTICS C.C. SHOW 2008 WOODLAND, CA.


----------



## ncridahz (Jul 15, 2008)

LOOK AT THIS NOR CAL LOVE
























JESSIE'S 64 IMPALA
























































DREW'S CONTINENTAL








BOOTIES FLEETWOOD








RICH'S 65 IMPALA


----------



## ncridahz (Jul 15, 2008)

OG TONE DA GENERAL II UP ON 3
























OG ALEX UP UP AND AWAY








NOR CAL LINE UP AT LO LYSTICS SHOW N WOODLAND


----------



## ncridahz (Jul 15, 2008)

THE NEXT GENERATION OF THE NOR CAL FAMILY BODIE LORENZO BORN 9-25-08 9LB-8OZ
















THATZ IT THATZ ALL. DAM IT FLEETWOOD OR A SUBURBAN


----------



## ncridahz (Jul 15, 2008)

NOR CAL HYDRAULICS 

* COMING FRESH OUT THE DRIVE WAY FOR THE 09' YOUR ONE STOP HYDRAULICS NEEDS. STREET CAR BUILDS, SHOW QUALITY INSTALLS, PANELS, RIENFORCEMENTS

* COMPLETE INSTALLS $500, PARTS, AND USED MOTORS $50 PICZ OF INSTALLS COMING

CONTACT LELAND @ 1(916) 410-3521


----------



## ncridahz (Jul 15, 2008)

WHAT THE $UCK








JUST WHAT OG'S R SUPPOSED TO BE DOING :nicoderm:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ncridahz_@Sep 30 2008, 01:04 AM~11736002
> *NOR CAL HYDRAULICS
> 
> * COMING FRESH OUT THE DRIVE WAY FOR THE 09' YOUR ONE STOP HYDRAULICS NEEDS. STREET CAR BUILDS, SHOW QUALITY INSTALLS, PANELS, RIENFORCEMENTS
> ...


----------



## SACRIDAH64 (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ncridahz_@Sep 30 2008, 12:37 AM~11735959
> *OG TONE DA GENERAL II  UP ON 3
> 
> 
> ...


3 WHEELIN LIKE A MANIAC ON THA FREEWAY :0


----------



## SACRIDAH64 (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ncridahz_@Sep 30 2008, 12:49 AM~11735980
> *THE NEXT GENERATION OF THE NOR CAL FAMILY BODIE LORENZO BORN 9-25-08 9LB-8OZ
> 
> 
> ...


ANOTHA RIDAH! CONGRATS HOMIE :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SACRIDAH64 (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ncridahz_@Sep 30 2008, 01:04 AM~11736002
> *NOR CAL HYDRAULICS
> 
> * COMING FRESH OUT THE DRIVE WAY FOR THE 09' YOUR ONE STOP HYDRAULICS NEEDS. STREET CAR BUILDS, SHOW QUALITY INSTALLS, PANELS, RIENFORCEMENTS
> ...


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ncridahz_@Sep 30 2008, 12:49 AM~11735980
> *THE NEXT GENERATION OF THE NOR CAL FAMILY BODIE LORENZO BORN 9-25-08 9LB-8OZ
> 
> 
> ...


CONGRATS on the new addition :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ncridahz_@Sep 30 2008, 01:04 AM~11736002
> *NOR CAL HYDRAULICS
> 
> * COMING FRESH OUT THE DRIVE WAY FOR THE 09' YOUR ONE STOP HYDRAULICS NEEDS. STREET CAR BUILDS, SHOW QUALITY INSTALLS, PANELS, RIENFORCEMENTS
> ...


  :thumbsup:


----------



## SACRIDAH64 (Aug 18, 2008)

SOME COOL LOLO'S WOODLAND SHOW 2008
























DAMN IT :uh:  








JUST WIN BABY!


----------



## SACRIDAH64 (Aug 18, 2008)

MINNOW HOPPING AT SKANLESS BBQ MODESTO 
View My Video


----------



## ncridahz (Jul 15, 2008)

GOOD SHIT JESSIE


----------



## SACRIDAH64 (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ncridahz_@Sep 30 2008, 09:27 PM~11745674
> *GOOD SHIT JESSIE
> *


?????????


----------



## ncridahz (Jul 15, 2008)

YES U GOT TO TELL ME HOW THE VIDEO WORKZ


----------



## ncridahz (Jul 15, 2008)




----------



## ncridahz (Jul 15, 2008)

GOT THE EURO CLIP ON ALL AROUND LOOKS TIGHT B READY 4 SUNDAY


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SACRIDAH64_@Sep 30 2008, 09:39 PM~11745793
> *?????????
> 
> 
> ...




was this at da rodeo :dunno: :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Sep 30 2008, 10:00 PM~11746000
> *was this at da rodeo  :dunno:  :dunno:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SACRIDAH64 (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Sep 30 2008, 10:00 PM~11746000
> *was this at da rodeo  :dunno:  :dunno:  :biggrin:
> *


HAHAHA! MY GIRL TOOK THA SHOT I WAS OFF LOOKIN AT LOLO'S SHE SAID DUDE WAS RAPPING ON STAGE AND WALKED OVER WHO IS THIS CAT??


----------



## SACRIDAH64 (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ncridahz_@Sep 30 2008, 09:44 PM~11745850
> *GOT THE EURO CLIP ON ALL AROUND LOOKS TIGHT B READY 4 SUNDAY
> 
> 
> ...


THE WICKED PANELS??


----------



## SACRIDAH64 (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ncridahz_@Sep 30 2008, 09:39 PM~11745796
> *YES U GOT TO TELL ME HOW THE VIDEO WORKZ
> *


FIRST YOU HAVE TO HAVE THE CONTENT SAVED TO A FILE ON YOUR COMPUTER OR HAVE IT ON A CD. START A REPLY TO MOST RECENT POST SELECT UPLOAD IMAGE USE TINYPIC ON THE FIRST SCREEN THERE TWO OPTIONS IMAGE OR VIDEO SELECT VIDEO AND HIT BROWSE BOX THEN YOU WILL HAVE TO KNOW WHERE THE FILE IS ON YOUR COMPUTER I LOAD IT OFF MY DIGITAL CAMERA IT SAVES TO A FILE DOUBLE CLICK VIDEO FILE WHEN U HAVE FOUND IT TINYPIC WILL READ IT AND GIVE YOU A URL CODE COPY AND PASTE IT AND IT WILL SAVE THE LINK ON YOUR REPLY SICK AS FUCK BRO IM STILL LEARNING


----------



## ncridahz (Jul 15, 2008)

almost that time


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

3 more daysssssssssssssssss!


----------



## ncridahz (Jul 15, 2008)




----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

im not going but my daughter is bringing the hopper and ide like to think there will be no disrespecting going on


----------



## ncridahz (Jul 15, 2008)

$2500 OBO


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SACRIDAH64_@Oct 1 2008, 08:36 AM~11748566
> *HAHAHA! MY GIRL TOOK THA SHOT I WAS OFF LOOKIN AT LOLO'S SHE SAID DUDE WAS RAPPING ON STAGE AND WALKED OVER WHO IS THIS CAT??
> *




:dunno: :dunno: 


but he looks like a rodeo clown :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Oct 1 2008, 10:40 AM~11749578
> * im not going but my daughter is bringing the hopper  and ide like to think there will be no disrespecting going on
> *




I like 2 think that 2 but some guys get mad when they loose 2 a guy now 2 a women :0 :biggrin:


----------



## EL PATRON (Mar 4, 2005)

TTT


----------



## SACRIDAH64 (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ncridahz_@Oct 1 2008, 10:59 AM~11749779
> *$2500 OBO
> 
> 
> ...


TIGHT CADDI ID PICK IT UP IF I HAD THE SCRATCH!! :biggrin:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Oct 1 2008, 11:11 AM~11749888
> *I like 2 think that 2 but some guys get mad when they loose 2 a guy now 2 a women  :0  :biggrin:
> *


thats my point if you cant man up and maybe loss to a female then kick rocks


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Oct 1 2008, 12:41 PM~11751311
> *thats my point if you cant man up and maybe lose to a female then kick rocks
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ncridahz (Jul 15, 2008)

or this case, the female kicking you in your ass :biggrin:


----------



## 1 GANGSTA COUPE (Mar 21, 2008)

how many cars in radical 2 get the $$$


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1 GANGSTA COUPE_@Oct 1 2008, 03:29 PM~11752857
> *how many cars in radical 2 get the $$$
> *


 :wave:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Oct 1 2008, 11:40 AM~11749578
> * im not going but my daughter is bringing the hopper  and ide like to think there will be no disrespecting going on
> *



we got her tim.


----------



## ncridahz (Jul 15, 2008)

the only thing that might change will be the lock up for double pump


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Oct 1 2008, 01:41 PM~11751311
> *thats my point if you cant man up and maybe loss to a female then kick rocks
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


I'm sure she will be fine


----------



## Bad Company 64 (Apr 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Oct 1 2008, 11:40 AM~11749578
> * im not going but my daughter is bringing the hopper  and ide like to think there will be no disrespecting going on
> *



Tim

Just make sure she packs the T&W signal beacon with her and you know I always got you guys covered :biggrin:


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

ttt


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

sup guys?? are dogs allowed at the show??


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)




----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bad Company 64_@Oct 2 2008, 11:32 AM~11759525
> *Tim
> 
> Just make sure she packs the T&W signal beacon with her and you know I always got you guys covered  :biggrin:
> ...



lol knowing their luck the light will be out for the signal too.


----------



## gordoimp (Sep 5, 2007)

CAN,T WAIT :thumbsup:


----------



## ralph9577 (Jul 7, 2005)

hopefully no rain on sunday


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ralph9577_@Oct 2 2008, 11:09 PM~11765821
> *hopefully no rain on sunday
> *


ya its suppose to rain in the mid afternoon on friday


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

Sunday 
Mostly Sunny
Hi: 76°
Mostly sunny. Warmer. Highs 71 to 81. 
:thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Oct 2 2008, 10:50 PM~11766276
> *Sunday
> Mostly Sunny
> Hi: 76°
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ncridahz (Jul 15, 2008)

rain or shine the show most go on every things paid for and no big dogs allowed in the park sorry


----------



## ncridahz (Jul 15, 2008)

who's going to get that highest 3 wheel trophy this year








or what about thr lowest vehicle


----------



## ncridahz (Jul 15, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Uc4SDf3aac


----------



## ncridahz (Jul 15, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-15ojEdjDx8


----------



## ncridahz (Jul 15, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yyt4qpw7yeg


----------



## SACRIDAH64 (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ncridahz_@Oct 3 2008, 04:59 AM~11767254
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-15ojEdjDx8
> *


good shit dog! fools 3 wheelin chevy trucks!  :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Oct 2 2008, 10:50 PM~11766276
> *Sunday
> Mostly Sunny
> Hi: 76°
> ...


----------



## SACRIDAH64 (Aug 18, 2008)




----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

post the hop rules


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## ncridahz (Jul 15, 2008)

real motherfuckin g'ssssss


----------



## ncridahz (Jul 15, 2008)

thats my bike


----------



## ncridahz (Jul 15, 2008)

THATS CHINGO BLING YOU NO THE ONE THAT SALES TAMALES OUT OF THE TRUNK DOWN SOUTH IN TEXAS THE RAPPER EVERY ONE NO CHINGO BLING


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

we are ready :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

1 more day :biggrin:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

im ready


----------



## SACRIDAH64 (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ncridahz_@Oct 4 2008, 03:43 AM~11775914
> *THATS CHINGO BLING YOU NO THE ONE THAT SALES TAMALES OUT OF THE TRUNK DOWN SOUTH IN TEXAS THE RAPPER EVERY ONE NO CHINGO BLING
> 
> 
> ...


HAHAHA GOOD SHIT!


----------



## SACRIDAH64 (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Oct 4 2008, 07:36 AM~11776257
> *1 more day :biggrin:
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## SACRIDAH64 (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ncridahz_@Oct 4 2008, 03:23 AM~11775905
> *
> 
> 
> ...


RIP


----------



## SACRIDAH64 (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ncridahz_@Oct 4 2008, 03:23 AM~11775905
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

almost showtime


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## SACRIDAH64 (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Oct 4 2008, 07:10 PM~11779496
> *almost showtime
> *


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ncridahz_@Oct 3 2008, 05:10 AM~11767109
> *rain or shine the show most go on every things paid for and no big dogs allowed in the park sorry
> *


i thought we were all big dawgs lol


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Oct 4 2008, 10:05 PM~11780645
> *i thought we were all big dawgs lol
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

:0


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Oct 5 2008, 04:50 PM~11784682
> *:0
> *


???


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

im waitin for pictures :biggrin:


----------



## MODHOPPER (Nov 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Oct 5 2008, 05:29 PM~11785012
> *im waitin for pictures :biggrin:
> *


Your not going to like the picz of your car.


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MODHOPPER_@Oct 5 2008, 06:15 PM~11785365
> *Your not going to like the picz of your car.
> *


not my car and ist home 2 ball joints one steering rod and another back window she will be ready by midnite :biggrin:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)




----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)




----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

looks like the hoppers tore it up! any pics of the show?


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)




----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

battle zone :biggrin:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Oct 5 2008, 07:36 PM~11786057
> *battle zone :biggrin:
> *


yea by the look of things :biggrin:


----------



## kalihuztla209 (Jul 22, 2006)




----------



## kalihuztla209 (Jul 22, 2006)




----------



## kalihuztla209 (Jul 22, 2006)




----------



## kalihuztla209 (Jul 22, 2006)




----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

i do have pictures of the show, its gonna take me a little while to resize them all. so please give me some time to do so. i have 351 pics to go thru and resize. i all do have some good video footage of the hop for everyone to see as well


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

alrightly the pics wont need to be resized they are already to go.


----------



## kalihuztla209 (Jul 22, 2006)




----------



## kalihuztla209 (Jul 22, 2006)




----------



## kalihuztla209 (Jul 22, 2006)

THATS A LIL BIT OF WHAT I GOT AT THA SHOW.. GOOD SHOW AND ALL.. I GIVE IT UP TO THA NOR CAL RIDAHZ FOR PUTTING ON A GOOD SHOW I HADNT BEEN TO A SHOW IN 2 YRS.. CANT WAIT TIL NEXT YEAR. IT WAS A GREAT HOMECOMING TO THA CAR SHOW SCENE..


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

okay here are the clubs that came to represent. just wanted to show them all love 1st & foremost because without them we wouldnt have these shows. and if i missed any clubs i aplogize (including solo riders)


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)




----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)




----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)




----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

and yes i see you tim in the room. youre gonna have to wait on the video footage lol


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

thats funny :biggrin:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)




----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

that tire was on a mission


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Oct 5 2008, 09:46 PM~11787140
> *thats funny :biggrin:
> *



haha well you know i try


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Oct 5 2008, 09:46 PM~11787160
> *that tire was on a mission
> *



haha yes i know it was. i was probably about 15 to 20 feet from it lol


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

now i need to clean the white wall :angry:


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)




----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)




----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)




----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Oct 5 2008, 09:49 PM~11787237
> *now i need to clean the white wall :angry:
> *


thats the least of your worries i believe lol


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

THATS ALL I GOT!


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kalihuztla209_@Oct 5 2008, 08:14 PM~11786554
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

lots of nice cars & pics! :biggrin:


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

So who did what in the hop? Who won the tug o war contest? Any video of that? :dunno:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

Most members and 27 trophies not bad Socios :cheesy: Oh yeah Ali won sweepstakes for bikes and Adrian won it for cars . Jesse conrats on the 50/50 raffle. Myself and Lisset got a Ticket :angry: All in all good show


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@Oct 5 2008, 08:33 PM~11788008
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

*ALRIGHT EVERYONE. R U READY, I SAID R U RRRRREADY.... LETS GET READY TO BREAK IT....LOL SORRY TIM*








































all that power in 1 lil finger

























(on the phone) hey dad we have a problem


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

lets see the video kingfish


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)




----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Oct 5 2008, 09:46 PM~11788182
> *
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Oct 5 2008, 10:44 PM~11788163
> *lets see the video kingfish
> *


im working on the videos currently, tryin to get the 3 hoppers plus jens phone call with tim lol


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

still working. slow process. got 1 done so far


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Oct 5 2008, 10:10 PM~11788388
> *still working.  slow process.  got 1 done so far
> *


are you developing them in your own dark room????


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Oct 5 2008, 11:14 PM~11788421
> *are you developing them in your own dark room????
> *


patience young padawan......did you atleast like the pics lol


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

the yellowish impala
View My Video

*the white impala PLUS PHONE CALL SO WATCH THE WHOLE VIDEO*
View My Video

Green el camino
View My Video


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

and for those who like to watch on YOUTUBE here are the links there

Yellow Impala
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uFeMOg9e-pU

White impala w/ phone call
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cAzwhGj9xfA

Green El Camino
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4TIMSTWo9EU


----------



## ncridahz (Jul 15, 2008)

that some good shit i appriciate that, jeff just got home had to pick up kids in sac then come back to the mo. 
NOR CAL RIDAHZ would like to thank all 3 hoppers for puting on a good hop, and all the vehicles and bikes that came out to support us


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Oct 5 2008, 09:40 PM~11788096
> *ALRIGHT EVERYONE.  R U READY,  I SAID R U RRRRREADY.... LETS GET READY TO BREAK IT....LOL  SORRY TIM
> 
> 
> ...


no shame in her game


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

Enchanted Creation would like to thank Nor Cal Ridahz for putting on an great show!!!! It was a beautiful day and we had a great time!!!! Cant wait for next years event!!!! Thanks again!! :biggrin:


----------



## SACRIDAH64 (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kalihuztla209_@Oct 5 2008, 08:16 PM~11786582
> *THATS A LIL BIT OF WHAT I GOT AT THA SHOW.. GOOD SHOW AND ALL.. I GIVE IT UP TO THA NOR CAL RIDAHZ FOR  PUTTING ON A GOOD SHOW I HADNT BEEN TO A SHOW IN 2 YRS.. CANT WAIT TIL NEXT YEAR. IT WAS A GREAT HOMECOMING TO THA  CAR SHOW SCENE..
> *


----------



## SACRIDAH64 (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ncridahz_@Oct 6 2008, 12:35 AM~11789228
> *that some good shit i appriciate that, jeff just got home had to pick up kids in sac then come back to the mo.
> NOR CAL RIDAHZ would like to thank all 3 hoppers for puting on a good hop, and all the vehicles and bikes that came out to support us
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ncridahz_@Oct 6 2008, 01:35 AM~11789228
> *that some good shit i appriciate that, jeff just got home had to pick up kids in sac then come back to the mo.
> NOR CAL RIDAHZ would like to thank all 3 hoppers for puting on a good hop, and all the vehicles and bikes that came out to support us
> *


lelands email info needed to send pics to anyone have it?


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

thanks for everyone showing support the crowd was great will be back next year :biggrin:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Oct 6 2008, 02:35 PM~11793236
> *thanks for everyone showing support the crowd was great  will be back next year :biggrin:
> *



dont forget the parts lol


----------



## Bad Company 64 (Apr 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Oct 5 2008, 11:57 PM~11788722
> *the white impala PLUS PHONE CALL SO WATCH THE WHOLE VIDEO</span></span>
> <a href=\'http://tinypic.com/player.php?v=29ux6kp&s=4\' target=\'_blank\'>View My Video</a>
> 
> ...





That's is *<span style=\'color:yellow\'>Sponge Bob 64* :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@Oct 5 2008, 09:33 PM~11788008
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  :thumbsup: congrats


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bad Company 64_@Oct 6 2008, 04:14 PM~11794344
> *That's is Sponge Bob 64  :biggrin:
> *


lol i didnt catch the homies name but he was kool to bullshit with


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

great turnout but whats the deal with all the missing hoods dont people know that they are losing points ?


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Oct 6 2008, 09:30 PM~11797735
> *great turnout but whats the deal with all the missing hoods dont people know that they are losing points ?
> *


the shows arent like a lowrider or streetlow rules show. but who knows they may deduct points for missing hoods. wont know unless someone from the show says so


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Oct 6 2008, 08:40 PM~11797837
> *the shows arent like a lowrider or streetlow rules show.  but who knows they may deduct points for missing hoods.  wont know unless someone from the show says so
> *


just saying you cant get maximum points with an incomplete car no matter what show it might be.


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Oct 6 2008, 09:58 PM~11798025
> *just saying you cant get maximum points with an incomplete car no matter what show it might be.
> *


true that homie


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Oct 6 2008, 09:01 PM~11798055
> *true that homie
> *


 :thumbsup: I see that you are from Motown. I lived up there some years back I used to kick it with the guys from Kool Design.


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Oct 6 2008, 10:16 PM~11798215
> *:thumbsup: I see that you are from Motown. I lived up there some years back I used to kick it with the guys from Kool Design.
> *


ya they sold all their cars well atleast the van anyways. and i even think the van ended up at a junkyard, from what i heard thru the grape vine. the shop caught fire a few years back as well. and i dont think they ever reopened


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

skan91.... hey homie i do see you lurking in the shadows lol. i was shocked to not see any of ur cars out there on sunday


----------



## skan91 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Oct 6 2008, 10:37 PM~11798424
> *skan91.... hey homie i do see you lurking in the shadows lol.  i was shocked to not see any of ur cars out there on sunday
> *


whats up..got busted by the old lady..couse i came home all fucktup from lolystics show :angry:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Oct 6 2008, 09:27 PM~11798325
> *ya they sold all their cars well atleast the van anyways. and i even think the van ended up at a junkyard,  from what i heard thru the grape vine.  the shop caught fire a few years back as well. and i dont think they ever reopened
> *


Yea heard Martin went down hill after the shop burned :yessad:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Oct 6 2008, 10:50 PM~11798531
> *Yea heard Martin went down hill after the shop burned  :yessad:
> *


ya i didnt know them that well. but i heard it was all bad afterwards


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by skan91_@Oct 6 2008, 10:42 PM~11798468
> *whats up..got busted by the old lady..couse i came home all fucktup from lolystics show :angry:
> *


haha did she beat ur ass too?


----------



## ncridahz (Jul 15, 2008)

Stockton pd showed up to display there lowrider cop car


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

just want 2 thank Nor Cal Ridahz 4 a great show and c u next year


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ncridahz_@Oct 7 2008, 09:48 AM~11800884
> *Stockton pd showed up to display there lowrider cop car
> 
> 
> ...



ya too bad you still get pulled over in your lowrider in their regular cop car lol.... i find it funny how they come out and support the car show with a cop car lowrider, yet they still pull us over for absolutely no reason what so ever in their regular patrol cars


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

TTT FOR THE HOMIES


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

i had to post these pics up. cuz looks like we got EASY E & WARREN SAP up at the show


----------



## ncridahz (Jul 15, 2008)

here are some pics of the show thanks to jeff from king fish custom


----------



## ncridahz (Jul 15, 2008)

more picz tomorrow


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Oct 7 2008, 11:30 PM~11809079
> *i had to post these pics up.  cuz looks like we got EASY E & WARREN SAP  up at the show
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: THAT'S THE HOMIES FROM "RAGZ2ENVY". BILLJACK IS THE BIG HOMIE SITTING DOWN :biggrin:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Oct 8 2008, 09:28 AM~11810895
> *:biggrin: THAT'S THE HOMIES FROM "RAGZ2ENVY". BILLJACK IS THE BIG HOMIE SITTING DOWN :biggrin:
> *


ya i know. my dads partner is guy from rags2envy so i was kicking back with them majority of the day


----------



## SACRIDAH64 (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ncridahz_@Oct 7 2008, 08:48 AM~11800884
> *Stockton pd showed up to display there lowrider cop car
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SACRIDAH64 (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Oct 7 2008, 11:30 PM~11809079
> *i had to post these pics up.  cuz looks like we got EASY E & WARREN SAP  up at the show
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ncridahz_@Oct 7 2008, 08:48 AM~11800884
> *Stockton pd showed up to display there lowrider cop car
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Oct 7 2008, 10:56 AM~11801978
> *ya too bad you still get pulled over in your lowrider in their regular cop car lol.... i find it funny how they come out and support the car show with a cop car lowrider, yet they still pull us over for absolutely no reason what so ever in their regular patrol cars
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Oct 8 2008, 06:44 PM~11816058
> *:0  :0
> *


lol well all know its true lol


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Oct 8 2008, 07:49 PM~11817295
> *lol well all know its true lol
> *


that sucks :angry:


----------



## ncridahz (Jul 15, 2008)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ncridahz_@Oct 9 2008, 08:31 AM~11820912
> *
> 
> 
> ...


love this cadi :biggrin:


----------



## ncridahz (Jul 15, 2008)




----------



## ncridahz (Jul 15, 2008)

Nor Cal thankz all clubs and individuals that came out to support us


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## SACRIDAH64 (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ncridahz_@Oct 10 2008, 06:28 AM~11829388
> *Nor Cal thankz all clubs and individuals that came out to support us
> 
> 
> ...


  :biggrin:


----------



## SACRIDAH64 (Aug 18, 2008)

OG TONE THE PRESIDENT HANDING OUT TROPHIES  
























DA GENERAL II


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SACRIDAH64_@Oct 10 2008, 08:12 PM~11835090
> *OG TONE THE PRESIDENT HANDING OUT TROPHIES
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SACRIDAH64 (Aug 18, 2008)

64 IMPALA GETTIN DOWN AT LAS VEGAS SUPERSHOW 
http://s176.photobucket.com/albums/w197/he...derVegas180.flv


----------



## SACRIDAH64 (Aug 18, 2008)

OCTOBERFEST 2008  
















:biggrin: 








  








:0


----------



## SACRIDAH64 (Aug 18, 2008)

LAS VEGAS SUPERSHOW 2008  








DONK! :uh: 
























 








:biggrin:  








:uh:


----------



## SACRIDAH64 (Aug 18, 2008)

LAS VEGAS SUPERSHOW 2008
    








:biggrin: 








THAT COLOR!  
























DAMN IT 72 CHEVELLE LIFTED! :uh:


----------



## ncridahz (Jul 15, 2008)

TIGHT 4 LAS VEGAS


----------



## ncridahz (Jul 15, 2008)

WELCOME TO LAS VEGAS DA SUPER SHOW


----------



## ncridahz (Jul 15, 2008)

PICS OF THE SHOW COMING


----------



## SACRIDAH64 (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ncridahz_@Oct 15 2008, 09:17 AM~11868894
> *WELCOME TO LAS VEGAS DA SUPER SHOW
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SACRIDAH64 (Aug 18, 2008)

BACK IN THA GAME 
LAS VEGAS SUPERSHOW


----------



## SACRIDAH64 (Aug 18, 2008)

LAS VEGAS SUPER SHOW
































































DAMN IT SAVAGE :uh:


----------



## SACRIDAH64 (Aug 18, 2008)

SUPERSHOW  








THE HOMIEZ


----------



## SACRIDAH64 (Aug 18, 2008)

SUPERSHOW MURAL'S :biggrin:  
























MAFIA SHIT :uh:


----------



## SACRIDAH64 (Aug 18, 2008)

SUPERSHOW MURAL'S


----------



## ncridahz (Jul 15, 2008)

tight tight now its my turn
































































































































and cap this one off with Rolling Malo whaaaaat


----------



## ncridahz (Jul 15, 2008)

GOT MORRRRRRRE

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content

















































































NOR CAL REPRESENTATION


----------



## ncridahz (Jul 15, 2008)

$99 DIGITAL CAMERA
























































































































































DAMMMM THATS SOME GOOD SHIT


----------



## ncridahz (Jul 15, 2008)

THE LAST OF THE VEGAS PICZ
































































































two days, two nights, $700 and a lifetime of memories 08' gone. time for 09' 
CANT STOP -- WONT STOP -- TO THE TOP -- HERE WE COME


----------



## ncridahz (Jul 15, 2008)




----------



## SACRIDAH64 (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ncridahz_@Oct 23 2008, 04:37 AM~11949174
> *THE LAST OF THE VEGAS PICZ
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ncridahz (Jul 15, 2008)

bump


----------



## ncridahz (Jul 15, 2008)

october fest 09' coming


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ncridahz_@Feb 18 2009, 06:15 AM~13037338
> *october fest 09' coming
> *



What's up Leland. Hit me up when you're ready for flyers. I got some ideas already.


----------



## ncridahz (Jul 15, 2008)




----------

